# Deer hunt on WPA?



## lethalnd (Oct 13, 2003)

Can I do it? I was scouting some spots last weekend, and came across a waterfowl production area that has deer written all over it. The PLOTS guide say I need steel shot to hunt upland game there, so what about 150 gr PSP shot at deer?

Thanks!


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

Yes, you just can't drive out to retrieve your deer.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That regulation is only for shotguns not rifles.


----------

